# The plural of Forum is.......



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Surely the plural of Forum is Forums
otherwise the plural of bum would be ba.
Am I correct??

ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes and no. Plural of bum is bums! You must be Irish! Either that you caught Scotterish off that bird up Scoterland way! How's ya butchering coming along?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

So that is my point, plural of bum is bums, so plural of forum is forums as opposed to fora. just bored waiting for customers (victims) to arrive. Idle minds and all that. Fancy a quick trial wax or shave, to see if my technique has improved any??

ca


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Erm thanks for offer but am bald at moment myself, having been a bit over zealous due to overgrowth of winter plumage. Brr its cold!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I know I know I know its forumsies     

Gawd greeni, you too!!!!!! Seriously those wax whoosits wshould come with a health warning and a wee rug just in case.............snigger!!!! Maybe Ca could knit you one from the shavings?????


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Chat Room or MSN please immediately, strategy to be planned!

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Chat Room or MSN please immediately, strategy to be planned!
> 
> Ca


Am already on MSN so is greeni


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Ca, it is supposed to be fora but then that's because it's Latin. But it sounds a bit a***y, doesn't it - anyway, who gives a hoot - 1600 years since the Romans (give or take), I'm not wearing a toga for nobody so I wouldn't give a monkeys.

I'm more worried at the 3 of you having private conferences over waxing strategies. Is this an attempt at world domination? Bring down the male led governments by guerilla style back, sac and cracks?

Might work!

D


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please tell us what you lot are drinking!

It's damn good stuff whatever it is!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

dannimac said:


> Ca, it is supposed to be fora but then that's because it's Latin. But it sounds a bit a***y, doesn't it - anyway, who gives a hoot - 1600 years since the Romans (give or take), I'm not wearing a toga for nobody so I wouldn't give a monkeys.
> 
> I'm more worried at the 3 of you having private conferences over waxing strategies. Is this an attempt at world domination? Bring down the male led governments by guerilla style back, sac and cracks?
> 
> ...


Good plan innit, world domination here we come! Plus we get an income from the shavings knitting wee rugs.

Zebby hunny we are only drinking pure spring water from err pure springs nuffing alcyholly touches our lips :roll: :roll:


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

Pedants may say Fora for the plural of forum, but that does not quite hit the spot.

Fora would mean every forum, but adopted into English, the word for more than one forum...but not all of them is forums.

This is just the same as saying that radio and television are two mediums of communication. It is only media when you talk of all forms of spreading the news.

Then there is the argument, in Motorhomefacts case, that, because the heading "motorhome forums", meaning all the forums on this website, should qualify for fora, or, in order to be fora it needs to mean all the world's forums.
I am sure this will help. 

I'm sorry, I forget to tell you to take away the number you first thought of.

Towbarman


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Towbarman said:


> Pedants may say Fora for the plural of forum, but that does not quite hit the spot.
> 
> Fora would mean every forum, but adopted into English, the word for more than one forum...but not all of them is forums.
> 
> ...


Err ta I think. I get 42 is that right?????


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As an acknowledged pedant 'forumsies ' gets my vote :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> As an acknowledged pedant 'forumsies ' gets my vote :lol:


Mwah!!! I think I luffs you Frunk hunny!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Second declension plural:

fora
fora
fora
forlorum
forlis
forlis

- but this is either masculine or neuter and so can't apply, except on odd Thursdays when there are no ides in the month. 

Yours, all forlorumed out

G


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Second declension plural:
> 
> fora
> fora
> ...


G hunny I think you should go and have a wee lie down :lol: :lol: 
That second declension whoosit sounds painful like and am sure needs medical attention ASAP. Plus have heard it's much much worse in the plural...........................................gawd help ya


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

You should see me when I get all hot under the collar about apostrophes and English plurals' right to proper punctuation.
Towbarman


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Eureka:

I hereby declare the plural of Motorhome Forum is Motorhome Foraminibus.

( Now I'll go and lie down for a bit.)

G


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

The Accademia della Crusca agrees!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

The Accademia della Crusca agrees!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow!
All I did this morning was go out for a short run!!
Forlurum sounds kinda nice doesn't it, all curly and rolypoly like.

Do none of you people have jobs? Well, Frank and I don't, what about the rest of you? Why Carol, are you not testing samples of 'essence'??

Ca


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Just to stir it, as always,.....Forii, as in Cactii


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

quickly looking at the suggestions I thought I read 'falorum'


as in:

"He's got no falorum, he's lost his dingdorum"

from Maids when you're young never wed an old man (spellings vary  )


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If I had known you were into Corries songs Frank, I could have played a few of their cd's for you.

My vote is for Forii or just plain Forumses.


----------



## Towbarman (Sep 11, 2008)

AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH

The plural of CD is CDs.

Towbarman


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

See it's taken your minds off gassing completely this morning hasn't it??

Ca


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Ca hunny can feel a poll coming on............................................

Forumsies is my personal fave. Why don't we let the mohofacts massive decide. Add a poll Ca go on, go on, go on, go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Well spotted Towbarman - wish I could pretend it was dilibrate! 

Should have been CDs's


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Towbarman said:


> AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH
> 
> The plural of CD is CDs.
> 
> Towbarman


Aactually the plural of 'CD' is 'CD'. According to Fowler abbreviations stand for the singular and plural.

However I often add an 's' if it makes things clearer.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

CDsies?


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

CDdumderies??


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Ca

If you think anything could take my mind off gassing of a morning, you ain't ever been near Dessie boy in the a.m!

Peeeeyyeeewww!

D


----------

